# Powder ball arial frameless



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Shot the powder with a 1/2 inch marble at night .. slo mo at end ! frameless! 













Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

That was cool! Great shot!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

trapperdes said:


> That was cool! Great shot!


Hey ! Thanks Danny!! Glad you enjoyed it bud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I see that you shoot over your index finger, rather than making a fork with your thumb and finger. Any comments on the differences in the two styles?

Very nice shooting, by the way.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Charles said:


> I see that you shoot over your index finger, rather than making a fork with your thumb and finger. Any comments on the differences in the two styles?
> 
> Very nice shooting, by the way.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


 thanks Charles!! Sure thing .. when u shoot like this Its usually when I'm shooting instinctive ... when I make a fork I am usually aiming .. in this video I show the 2  cheers! 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > I see that you shoot over your index finger, rather than making a fork with your thumb and finger. Any comments on the differences in the two styles?
> ...


Thanks!

Cheers .... Charles


----------

